# Hise-rise roof project



## DrMatt (May 10, 2012)

How does a commercial roofer bid or simply perform a roof removal on a multi story (ie. 8-10+) building? If a crane is not able to stock the roof or help set up chutes...what are the options? 
There was a discussion of a high rise roof removal earlier...and I couldn't help but wonder how the debris is brought down and material put up on the roof? Are [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]roofers[/COLOR] allowed access to the elevators for material etc.? Thanks for any feedback, I have only come across 4 story projects. [/COLOR]


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Roof top hoist or this http://www.hy-techroof.com/versa-lift-600 

We will use a chute on anything that we can if its under 150'. Fastest way to get material down.

Also helicopters. :thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I was awarded a job we will be doing in about a month. 16 story. I bid for a crane to do our initial setup, including help setup a hoist and the bulk of the materials, then use a hoist for odds and ends and lowering debris, then the crane again to get the hoist and anything heavy off the roof. On the advice of an engineer, I was instructed not to use a chute on anything over 6 story.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

We would do the same on 16 a story. Never had a problem other then the chute coming apart during a high wind day. I believe it was 105-110' high building, plus chute staging and ramps total chute height was probably around the same as above. Dumped in to our own trucks with no damage to the beds. The engineer needs a bit more real world experience. Hoisting trash down either with hoist or crane eats up a ton of time. But if your not comfortable with it I understand, working at heights like that are not always the best times to try something new.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Engineer is a 30+ year experienced union roofer who just got his engineering degree a year or two ago.

For what it is worth, the first time I bid the job I included a chute from a chute company who would erect it and remove it for me. Being on the shore of Lake Michigan, wind is a factor. I priced in the extra labor for two extra laborers to be working the hoist all day long (one on the roof, one on the ground).


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Meh to each their own. I wouldn't blink an eye at 100 feet. I am how ever on the fence at 130'. Most likely will be doing it with a hoist.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is a video of some chutes well over 100' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s9b_GSbfdc


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Bid a 10 story this week. I bid it for a chute because a crane would just kill the job. Unless we can stage garbage on the roof, which might not be a good idea due to wind and location. However, there is a parking garage so we would only be lowering the garbage to 8 stories and parking our trucks on the top of the garage. Fingers crossed the trucks can fit  If not we will experiment with a 10 story chute. God, I hope I am not going to get phucked on this!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Hope your parking garages are taller then ours here. Most are from 6'10" to 9' Max. We have done them that way but used a trailer behind a 1 ton. rather hard pulling a trailer in a parking garage. It was a very small job and it worked out. 

Cranes will kill a job, the one I'm bidding it takes a 115 ton crane to reach, lucky for us they are giving us a 90 ton rate but thats still $290 an hour.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Not sure on tonage to be honest. A crane rate for the 16 story was $3600 for an 8 hour day not including drive time. 

The parking garage is about a story and a half. I'd guess 8' or less ceilings. A dump trailer is the only option, if it is even an option. Probably not an option the more I think about it. I figure a 10 story crane at about the same, maybe less, but better safe than sorry. 

On my 16 story job coming up if the lawyers ever finish arguing the terms, that's a topic for another discussion, I'm thinking if rather than rent a hoist for a week and pay the extra wage to a ground man for a week etc... if it's better, easier and faster to just rent the $3,600 crane for another day. Not sure it'll be cheaper, perhaps $1k more, but it may be less stressful for me. Alot of firsts on this job, too many perhaps for one job. I need to mitigate the stress.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> Not sure on tonage to be honest. A crane rate for the 16 story was $3600 for an 8 hour day not including drive time.
> 
> The parking garage is about a story and a half. I'd guess 8' or less ceilings. A dump trailer is the only option, if it is even an option. Probably not an option the more I think about it. I figure a 10 story crane at about the same, maybe less, but better safe than sorry.
> 
> On my 16 story job coming up if the lawyers ever finish arguing the terms, that's a topic for another discussion, I'm thinking if rather than rent a hoist for a week and pay the extra wage to a ground man for a week etc... if it's better, easier and faster to just rent the $3,600 crane for another day. Not sure it'll be cheaper, perhaps $1k more, but it may be less stressful for me. Alot of firsts on this job, too many perhaps for one job. I need to mitigate the stress.


The 13 story I'm bidding today the Super decided he would rather use a hoist then chute. I don't mind but threw extra in for hoist time. If he is uncomfortable with it, or will work out better another way I'll go with it. The last few of these that have been done other contractors will sit the crane on site the whole time. This is almost a 200 sq job with a big tear off. I'm not going to pay a crane company and worker to read a magazine waiting on loads.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd park the garbage in an area and tarp it on the roof, the get the crane there have it work a 10 hour day and send it away. When I know a crane is coming I like to have everything ready for the guys so they aren't sitting around. 

Last job we used a crane on the operator was a little pissed at me. He said when you need me for an hour you schedule the whole day then send me home early, when you need me for a full day you tell me an hour and I have to cancel other stops. I told him that's because the info is getting passed through 3 hands before it gets to him and to call me when ever the general contractor schedules the crane and I'll give him a real world estimate within a couple of hours. I absolutely HATE to see able bodied workers sitting around, even if they aren't my workers lol. In this case I wasn't even paying the crane fees but I still wanted him in and out as quickly as possible. That's just how my mind operates.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Some around here pay to have it sit on site the whole time. Plain foolish. OH got the job so I'm happy, the crane rental guy called me today and told me he mis quoted the quote, he can use a smaller crane since we are not lifting as much weight up. He was going off memory lifting up cell towers. So I guess double win.


----------

